# Windows XP to Windows 7 Connection Issue



## computersolutions (Nov 18, 2009)

We have 5 computers in the office here, 3 on Windows 7 and 2 still on Windows XP. My problem is that on the XP machines I can see all 3 Windows 7 computers but can only access 2 of them. I checked my sharing & security settings and i'm pretty sure I set all of them up the same way.

Anyone have any ideas as to what my problem is? Oh and I think I reset both one of the XP machines and the Windows 7 machine that I couldn't connect to. When I did this i'm pretty sure it worked for...a while.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 19, 2009)

Are they all in the same Workgroup?


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I know it seems very odd that it's doing what it is. I'm quite puzzled myself, I went back and checked to see if they have the same Sharing & Security and it looks like I have everything setup fine. But when I try to access that particular computer I get the error for not having permission to access the network resource.

I see many people have looked at this thread but so far it seems everyone is just as puzzled as I am.


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 19, 2009)

computersolutions said:


> Yes, I know it seems very odd that it's doing what it is. I'm quite puzzled myself, I went back and checked to see if they have the same Sharing & Security and it looks like I have everything setup fine. But when I try to access that particular computer I get the error for not having permission to access the network resource.
> 
> I see many people have looked at this thread but so far it seems everyone is just as puzzled as I am.




Why dont u try getting a new workgroup on all of them? See if it works.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Those XP based computers may have been setup to restrict anonymous connections.  Go to the XP based computers giving your the error message.  Open up registry using regedit and go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa 
Make sure that restrictanonymous is set to 0.  If it's set to 1 change it to 0 and restart the computer and try again.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 19, 2009)

Check the computer names, and make sure they're all have different names.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 19, 2009)

Since both XP machines can see two of the three 7 machines, you are almost there. The issue must be with the last of the windows 7 machines that is giving you grief.

I am assuming that all five of the machines are in the same workgroup. Make sure that all of the machines have the same username and password for the administrator account. If that is true, try removing the offending machine from the workgroup, and then rejoining the workgroup.

Make sure file and printer sharing is enabled on the NIC. Make sure that no IP addresses are the same. Make sure that the shares on the computer in question will allow the other computers to acces them. By that I mean, use the accounts, not the "Everyone" account which I have found to mean "allow everyone except who I need to access the computer."


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Make sure you have the proper settings in both the Sharing tab and the Security tab.

When exactly are you getting the error?  When you try to access the Win7 computer, or when you try to access the share on that computer?


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 19, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Since both XP machines can see two of the three 7 machines, you are almost there. The issue must be with the last of the windows 7 machines that is giving you grief.
> 
> I am assuming that all five of the machines are in the same workgroup. Make sure that all of the machines have the same username and password for the administrator account. If that is true, try removing the offending machine from the workgroup, and then rejoining the workgroup.
> 
> Make sure file and printer sharing is enabled on the NIC. Make sure that no IP addresses are the same. Make sure that the shares on the computer in question will allow the other computers to acces them. By that I mean, use the accounts, not the "Everyone" account which I have found to mean "allow everyone except who I need to access the computer."



I definitely agree it must be the last Windows 7 machine, it's the only thing that would make any sense...not that computers make sense all the time or anything.  Yes, they are all on the same workgroup. The administrator account doesn't have a password, and it's the only accout we are using on all of the computers.

I will have to try leaving and rejoining the workgroup tomorrow. As for making sure none of them are on the same IP, even Windows XP yells at you in the notification box so i'm sure Windows 7 would do the same. (although I will still check it) I'm also using the "Everyone" account and it's working fine on the other computers.


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Make sure you have the proper settings in both the Sharing tab and the Security tab.
> 
> When exactly are you getting the error?  When you try to access the Win7 computer, or when you try to access the share on that computer?



I already checked the Sharing tab & the Security tab, as it fixed my problem in the previos thread you helped me with. 

I will have to check again today as to when I get the error, but I think it happens in both cases. I have another thing to ask, but first I want to fix the current issue.

I love windows 7 and I can't wait until we can switch another one of the XP machines...after tax season (about 5-6 months ) After that we will only have a laptop on XP


----------



## dsasiwe (Nov 20, 2009)

OK,  cool!^_^ I just wanted to make sure I didn't do anything wrong :]
__________________
La caisse epargne fr | Caisse epargne caisse d'epargne | www caisse epargne


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2009)

computersolutions said:


> Yes, I know it seems very odd that it's doing what it is. I'm quite puzzled myself, I went back and checked to see if they have the same Sharing & Security and it looks like I have everything setup fine. But when I try to access that particular computer I get the error for not having permission to access the network resource.
> 
> I see many people have looked at this thread but so far it seems everyone is just as puzzled as I am.



On the Windows 7 PC you can't get to, untick the requirement for the connecting computer to require an account and password. This will definitely fix the problem. Sorry I can't be more specific with where the option is located, but I'm not sitting in front of a Win7 PC right now.

The workgroup you belong to or what password you have on each computer makes no difference at all.


----------



## laszlo (Nov 20, 2009)

you can't solve by ticking options...i had the same issue with my xp and a vista machine in the same group;ms has released an update for this:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1D-EE46-481E-BA11-37F485FA34EA&displaylang=en

try it


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 20, 2009)

laszlo said:


> you can't solve by ticking options...i had the same issue with my xp and a vista machine in the same group;ms has released an update for this:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1D-EE46-481E-BA11-37F485FA34EA&displaylang=en
> 
> try it



I went to the link you provided and it applies to Windows XP SP2...kinda old these days as we are on SP3. 

Also on the link it says "The LLTD responder must be installed on a computer running Windows XP before it can be detected and appear on the network map." I'm not having an issue seeing the XP machine. All of the computers appear on all of the other computers. The issue is with actually being able to conect to 1 of the 3 Windows 7 machines.

I'm currently working with someone on this issue, I will post back later if it gets fixed as i'm hoping to have this solved today.


----------



## laszlo (Nov 20, 2009)

i think i give you a bad link see here :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922120

unfortunately i don't found on my sys the file.... check also here same issue solved:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/03400578-2517-4d8d-8114-4535177e07c6/

http://x3webworx3.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!E40FC8E37C2475AE!234.entry

http://x3webworx3.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!E40FC8E37C2475AE!260.entry


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 20, 2009)

laszlo said:


> i think i give you a bad link see here :
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922120
> 
> ...



It's ok but I think you're missing the boat. I can see all computers from everyone one of the computers. My issue isn't with seeing or not seeing a computer/computers, my issue is that the two XP machines can see all of the Windows 7 machines...BUT the XP machines can only access the shared folders on 2 of the 3 machines.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Have you disabled the firewall on the one Win7 machine you can't access?


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 20, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Have you disabled the firewall on the one Win7 machine you can't access?



No, why would you disable the firewall? The windows firewall is disabled...but we use...yeah, Norton 360 (let the bashing begin). Norton is taking care of the firewall, and Norton is all set on default settings as it was just installed (Windows 7 just came out not that long ago )


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2009)

You need to open the window above and click on *Turn off password protected sharing*

To get to this window, do the following:


Click the Orb - the round, coloured thing on the bottom left 
Click Control Panel
Click Network and Sharing Centre
Click Advanced sharing settings at the top left of the window
Scroll down to the bottom
Under the Password protected sharing section, click Turn off password protected sharing
Click Save changes

Now ensure that the folder you want shared has at least the Read file sharing permission  assigned to it in the Sharing tab. Just as important, ensure the Read NTFS permission is _explicitely_ set for the Everyone user and ensure that there aren't any Denied permissions blocking it, as they override the Allow permissions. Be aware, that the file sharing and NTFS permissions combine, such that the more restrictive permission takes precedence. Therefore, if you have the NTFS permission set to Full Control, but only Read in the sharing permission, then the connecting computer will only be able to read the folder.

In the end, you must ensure that the NTFS permissions for the folder that you're sharing has at least the Read and List / Read Data Effective Permission against it, or you won't see anything.

NTFS permissions can be quite complicated and confusing, especially with inherited permissions and the denied permissions, so feel free to ask. I've just been on a Windows XP course for work and it cleared up a lot of confusion for me over how they work. 

Also, while troubleshooting this, switch off Norton completely, as settings on it may be blocking you in subtle ways you're not aware of. When you've got sharing working properly, then switch it back on and see if it still works.


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 20, 2009)

I was hoping you had my answer  I need to try the Norton disable yet, but I already did the section that you posted the screenshot of. I also did all the sharing and security sections. I will try and work on the issue again this weekend or on Monday and let you know my progress.

Thanks again, even though so far it seems I still don't have my answer i'm getting quite a bit of feedback.


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2009)

So you did all that and it still doesn't work? Hmmm, that's a shame. Heck, at least it might help someone else in a similar situation that sees this thread. 

Shoot, it could always be a bug in Windows  although it's quite unlikely. Does that PC have all the latest patches on it? - MS have brought out some stability patches for 7 lately that may just affect this.

Tell me, when you try to reach the shared folder, how far do you get? Do you see the folder? Does it give an access denied error? What happens if you try to access the shared folder directly in the Explorer address bar eg *\\SharedFolder* ?

I'm beginning to think more and more that it's the Norton firewall blocking it.

Please let me know anything and everything you can think of and we might just crack this tonight (it's nearly midnight GMT over here  ).


----------



## computersolutions (Nov 23, 2009)

qubit said:


> So you did all that and it still doesn't work? Hmmm, that's a shame. Heck, at least it might help someone else in a similar situation that sees this thread.
> 
> Shoot, it could always be a bug in Windows  although it's quite unlikely. Does that PC have all the latest patches on it? - MS have brought out some stability patches for 7 lately that may just affect this.
> 
> ...



OK just to make this easier I will refer to "The Problem Windows 7 machines" as "Computer X"

All of our computers are set for automatic updates. I don't know if I wasn't paying as much attention last week or not but I just noticed something. On the XP machines, Computer X doesn't shows up in the WORKGROUP COMPUTERS (as do the rest), but none of the shared folders show up in MY NETWORK PLACES (on Computer X). I'm pretty sure last week I could see the folders on Computer X from the XP machines but honestly I don't remember.

The error that I get when trying to access Computer X from the XP machines (through MY NETWORK PLACES) is...

"\\Computer-X-PC is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The specified server cannot perform the requested operation."

If there is any more information I can provide that may help please let me know.

BTW I did disable Norton on Computer X and one of the XP machines and still have the same problem.


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2009)

*"\\Computer-X-PC is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The specified server cannot perform the requested operation."*

It sounds more than ever like there's a firewall or share/NTFS permissions stopping access to Computer X. Please check them again, very carefully.

Without taking a direct look at it, I can't say for sure what it is. Try turning off Windows firewall on the XP & 7 boxes, as well as disabling Norton or any other third party security software* and reboot both machines. The reboot isn't technically necessary, but should help to ensure that any bugginess preventing the proper restoration of network connectivity is reset.

Then check that network discovery is turned on.

I managed to find these two Microsoft resources that should hopefully point you in the right direction. The first one is for XP, but may still be relevant:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/913628

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows7/help/networking-e-mail-getting-online

_This one may be the most relevant of all and answers the question "Why can't I connect to other computers?":_
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows7/Why-can-t-I-connect-to-other-computers

Good luck. 

*Don't turn off your external hardware firewall to the internet whatever you do. Or it could be "Hello Mr Hacker, would you like to 0wn my computers?!"


----------



## qubit (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you ever sort it out?


----------

